# NC Game Day XIII (April 21-22):  aka "Mini-GenCon"



## Rel (Feb 27, 2007)

Are you not going to GenCon this year?  Well then let me tell you where you'll see more ENWorlders running cool games and hanging out anyplace else this year:  NC Game Day XIII

What's that?  You ARE going to GenCon this year?  Well you don't want to have to wait until August to see everybody and game with them do you?!  NC Game Day XIII is the answer to all your problems.

This one is our annual 2-day event and it's going to be HUGE.  It'll be on April 21-22 at the Talley Student Center at NC State University.

Our official website can be found HERE. Here is some important info that you need to know, especially if this is your first time attending:



> To schedule a game, the following must happen in order:
> 
> 1) You must register on this site, and request to be a GM. If you were a GM on a previous Game Day, you should still be a GM on future Game Days, so go to step 3.
> 
> ...




Questions?  Post them here.

We strive to make this a very social event.  We do dinner on Friday night beforehand so if you're in town then make sure that you join us.  We also do dinner on Saturday night and, if enough people are still in town, we'll do it on Sunday too!  I can't wait to see all the usual supects as well as some new faces around the gaming tables this time.


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 27, 2007)

And you, sir, had best save me a spot in the Pirates game that I missed last time around.

Please.

Or buy me a new brain with additional memory space.

Or at least stop by my house on March 30 and write on my arm: "Register today at 5 p.m."

I'll be there, one way or t'other.


----------



## reveal (Feb 27, 2007)

I will be running a game this year. On Saturday, 9am, I'll be running Monte Cook's The Temple of Mysteries: In Media Res.

One thing I ask is that, if you have played this before, do not sign up come March 30th. It's a great game with great twists.


----------



## Belen (Feb 27, 2007)

Sweet!  This is going to be awesome.  I know that Alenda is running the sequal to her Halfling Musketeers game "Twenty Leers After."  No clue what I will run, but I may dust off Chronicles of Carolina.

Someone has to make sure that ncsucodemonkey makes it!


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 27, 2007)

Matt is planning on attending (ncsucodemonkey). So am I! I will be running at least one game if not more.


----------



## Henry (Feb 27, 2007)

YEE-HAW! Rel must be a psion, because I was just thinking about this earlier today!

For anyone interested, I will be running "The Fire Giant King", an AD&D expedition, as the final chapter in the Against the Giants Series. Those who want to see Rath, Arkayn, Silverleaf, Aggro, etc. meet their end... er, I mean, end the threat to the Lands of Mankind, are welcome to sign up. I'll post when the registrations open.

I'm also thinking of running a game Sunday as well, perhaps Arkham squad, or perhaps something in the Feng Shui vein.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 27, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well you don't want to have to wait until August to see everybody and game with them do you?!




Wanna bet?



> NC Game Day XIII is the answer to all your problems.




Ha!

-Hyp.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Feb 28, 2007)

*Sweet!*

Well, I will be there but I will not be DMing this year. Three months of work on Underoo was enough for at least two game days . It sounds like there'll be 10,000 games that I want to be in and only three slots that I can make, so I'm going to be all player. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 28, 2007)

Gosh! If I was theoretically going, I suppose I'd have to theoretically register my game. (and buy my flights.) Which means I'd have to have a blurb...

UPDATE:  Plane reservations are made! KidCthulhu can't make it, but I'm so there. Game blurb to follow.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so excited.  And I just can't hide it.  I'm about to lose control.  And I think I like it.


----------



## Rel (Feb 28, 2007)

If you're just opening this thread for the first time, look over the first 10 posts.  It is a virtual who's-who of ENWorlders.  Why are you still reading this instead of making travel arrangements?!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 28, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> If you're just opening this thread for the first time, look over the first 10 posts.  It is a virtual who's-who of ENWorlders.  Why are you still reading this instead of making travel arrangements?!




Well, the astute reader will have noticed that the Who's Hypersmurf of EN Worlders won't be there.

So where's your drawing power now?

-Hyp.


----------



## Rel (Feb 28, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Well, the astute reader will have noticed that the Who's Hypersmurf of EN Worlders won't be there.
> 
> So where's your drawing power now?
> 
> -Hyp.




Some might suggest that your absense would be a selling point but some are also mean and nasty and have to get up early for work tomorrow.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Feb 28, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> If you're just opening this thread for the first time, look over the first 10 posts.  It is a virtual who's-who of ENWorlders.  Why are you still reading this instead of making travel arrangements?!




Because you seem to plan these around times of major financial distress -- post-GenCon, post-Christmas, post-April 15th!

But, if you could recommend a nearby hotel, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Rel (Feb 28, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Because you seem to plan these around times of major financial distress -- post-GenCon, post-Christmas, post-April 15th!
> 
> But, if you could recommend a nearby hotel, I'll see what I can do.




Hmm.  I'm hardly an expert because, when in town, I tend to sleep in my house.  Perhaps some of our other frequent flyers from out of town can offer a recommendation?  If not then I'll do some poking around for you.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 28, 2007)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm so excited.  And I just can't hide it.  I'm about to lose control.  And I think I like it.



 Roughly translated, the above statement means: "My husband and I are planning on being there and will likely be bringing fellow gamers from the DC metro area along with us."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 28, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Some might suggest that your absense would be a selling point but some are also mean and nasty and have to get up early for work tomorrow.




Yes, but some can't spell 'absence', so who's going to pay attention to them?  

-Hyp.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 28, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> For anyone interested, I will be running "The Frost Giant King", an AD&D expedition, as the final chapter in the Against the Giants Series. Those who want to see Rath, Arkayn, Silverleaf, Aggro, etc. meet their end... er, I mean, end the threat to the Lands of Mankind, are welcome to sign up. I'll post when the registrations open.




Should that be Fire Giant King, not Frost? Regardless, I want in!


----------



## reveal (Feb 28, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Gosh! If I was theoretically going, I suppose I'd have to theoretically register my game. (and buy my flights.) Which means I'd have to have a blurb...
> 
> UPDATE:  Plane reservations are made! KidCthulhu can't make it, but I'm so there. Game blurb to follow.



 Dibs!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 28, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Gosh! If I was theoretically going, I suppose I'd have to theoretically register my game. (and buy my flights.) Which means I'd have to have a blurb...
> 
> UPDATE:  Plane reservations are made! KidCthulhu can't make it, but I'm so there. Game blurb to follow.



 Dibs x two!    

When are you flying in?!


----------



## Belen (Feb 28, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> If you're just opening this thread for the first time, look over the first 10 posts.  It is a virtual who's-who of ENWorlders.  Why are you still reading this instead of making travel arrangements?!




Post #4!  I made the list!  I made the list!

Crap...all the good smilies are on Circvs!


----------



## Belen (Feb 28, 2007)

Who do we have to kill (Morgenes?) to get the name of the GM listed in the entry?


----------



## Henry (Feb 28, 2007)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Should that be Fire Giant King, not Frost? Regardless, I want in!




D'oh! 

Thanks for the catch!


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 28, 2007)

Unofficial Poll:

For those of you who know me and want to have me run a game (or for those of you who want input on what games get run), please let me know which themes and genre you'd want. A setting may also answer the question.

For example, someone might want:

1. Dark Gothic Western
2. Pulp Fantasy
3. Hellboy


----------



## Belen (Feb 28, 2007)

I will poll as well.  What would you guys want me to run:

A: D&D 3e- Betrayl at House on Haunted Hill

B: d20 Modern- Chronicles of Carolina set in the future in NC after a meteor has devastated the planet.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 28, 2007)

Belen said:
			
		

> I will poll as well.  What would you guys want me to run:
> 
> A: D&D 3e- Betrayl at House on Haunted Hill
> 
> B: d20 Modern- Chronicles of Carolina set in the future in NC after a meteor has devastated the planet.




B

I've wanted to play in one of your Carolina games, but have yet to be able to do so.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Feb 28, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Unofficial Poll:
> 
> For those of you who know me and want to have me run a game (or for those of you who want input on what games get run), please let me know which themes and genre you'd want. A setting may also answer the question.
> 
> ...



I'll rank them instead: 3,2,1.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Feb 28, 2007)

Belen said:
			
		

> I know that Alenda is running the sequal to her Halfling Musketeers game "Twenty Leers After."



We we! Most raaaaavashing!


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 28, 2007)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> We we!




Pardon my French, but, "Oui, oui"?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 28, 2007)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> When are you flying in?!



Friday at about noon, leaving at God's own hour on Monday morning. This way I'll be around for the whole Game Day, as well as social activities on Fri, Sat and Sunday night. Woot! The fact that folks are coming in from DC cemented this for me.

It's still unclear what I'll run, partially because there's a heck of a lot of things I'd like to play. I'll spend some quality time with my bookshelf and see if anything in particular catches my eye. I can't WAIT to see people.


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 28, 2007)

Kevin,

Is there a system you'd like to see run?


----------



## Belen (Feb 28, 2007)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> We we! Most raaaaavashing!




Dude, I made Alenda promise us a slot in her game.  Gaming with you in that game was a highlight of the year for me.


----------



## Jon Potter (Mar 1, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Unofficial Poll:
> 
> For those of you who know me and want to have me run a game (or for those of you who want input on what games get run), please let me know which themes and genre you'd want. A setting may also answer the question.
> 
> ...




Of those three, I think you've got the rankings exactly backwards.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Mar 1, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Pardon my French, but, "Oui, oui"?



Usually, my friend you would be correct. But you do not understand how outttreageouuuusssly bad our French accents were .


----------



## Belen (Mar 1, 2007)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Usually, my friend you would be correct. But you do not understand how outttreageouuuusssly bad our French accents were .




Are you drunk yet?


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 1, 2007)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> I'll rank them instead: 3,2,1.






			
				Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Of those three, I think you've got the rankings exactly backwards.




I wasn't anticipating my examples being answers to the poll, but I appreciate your answers!

Any other ideas?


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 1, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Is there a system you'd like to see run?



Yes, but I think I'm going to run it. Dread - which won an ENnie last year for innovation, as a horror game that uses a Jenga tower as its action resolution mechanic - is something I've been dying to learn. I'll probably run a game or two of that, then maybe a good 'ole Mutants and Masterminds game. 

I honestly can't think of anything else I'm really jonesing to play, except perhaps for Paranoia.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 1, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Yes, but I think I'm going to run it. Dread - which won an ENnie last year for innovation, as a horror game that uses a Jenga tower as its action resolution mechanic - is something I've been dying to learn. I'll probably run a game or two of that, then maybe a good 'ole Mutants and Masterminds game.
> 
> I honestly can't think of anything else I'm really jonesing to play, except perhaps for Paranoia.




Heh, I could run the other Dread ...

Other systems that I can run (or learn enough by Gameday to run) include:


The Shadow of Yesterday - one of my favs!
Cinematic Unisystem
Spirit of the Century
InSpectres - like Ghostbusters!
D&D Basic Edition - probably Expert, actually
Paladin (great for playing a game of all Jedi!)
Anything that I can get people screaming for that isn't more than 150 pages or so


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Rel, I notice that game entries on the web site don't have judges' names appended. Is that intentional?


----------



## Belen (Mar 1, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hey Rel, I notice that game entries on the web site don't have judges' names appended. Is that intentional?




It used to list the GM name a few gamedays ago, but the system was rebuilt and we lost that info.  I think it is critical to have that info listed.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 1, 2007)

Yay! The GM field is fixed!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 1, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Yes, but I think I'm going to run it. Dread - which won an ENnie last year for innovation, as a horror game that uses a Jenga tower as its action resolution mechanic - is something I've been dying to learn.




Ya know, I was debating on running a Dread game at the game day, but if you do so, I may just try to play in it instead.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 1, 2007)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Ya know, I was debating on running a Dread game at the game day, but if you do so, I may just try to play in it instead.



If you want to run it, I'll play! I'm cool either way -- I just want to try it.


----------



## Nareau (Mar 1, 2007)

I seem to be locked out of the site.

I tried logging in, but didn't know my password.  So I followed the "Send me a new password" link.  It sent me a new password, and when I try to login with it, the page immediately redirects me to http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/account/changepass.php.  I get an error at this point.  I've tried clearing cookies (and even using a different browser).  Help!

I guess I could always create a new login...

Nareau


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 1, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> If you want to run it, I'll play! I'm cool either way -- I just want to try it.




Well, seeing as I don't currently own a set of Jenga blocks, I'll let you have the honors. Truthfully, I'd rather play than run anything. The Gamedays are pretty much the only play time I get these days since I'm running at home.


----------



## Belen (Mar 1, 2007)

Nareau said:
			
		

> I seem to be locked out of the site.
> 
> I tried logging in, but didn't know my password.  So I followed the "Send me a new password" link.  It sent me a new password, and when I try to login with it, the page immediately redirects me to http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/account/changepass.php.  I get an error at this point.  I've tried clearing cookies (and even using a different browser).  Help!
> 
> ...




I have found that having numbers in your password will kill it.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 1, 2007)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Well, seeing as I don't currently own a set of Jenga blocks, I'll let you have the honors.



Neither do I - I'll pick some up!  I have to buy a copy of Dread, anyways, so no problem.



			
				AA said:
			
		

> InSpectres - like Ghostbusters!



This is a hellafun game. I know the author, and it's great. You know I'm sincere because I just used an embarrassing word like "hellafun."



			
				Belen said:
			
		

> I know that Alenda is running the sequal to her Halfling Musketeers game "Twenty Leers After."



[sblock=Speaking of which...]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Rel (Mar 1, 2007)

Morgenes fixed a lot of stuff today and (obviously) added back the GM field.  Post here if you have any further problems with any aspect of the site.

BTW, during a LONG, BORING deposition today I came up with my Sky Galleons adventure that I'm going to run this time around.


----------



## Toras (Mar 1, 2007)

Be there will bells on.  Wild horses and such.

Things I am thinking about running.
1) Feng Shui  - (Not default setting, but I haven't decided what quite yet)
2) Godlike - [Sands of Blood  - As British or American Talent, trying to help put down the Africa corps. Hunt the Desert Rat, see a whole bunch of sand.]
3) Weapons of The Gods 
4) Return of Black Cell (Mage the Ascension, run with new mage rules set)

5) Any suggestions?


----------



## Jon Potter (Mar 2, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> BTW, during a LONG, BORING deposition today I came up with my Sky Galleons adventure that I'm going to run this time around.




Dare I say it: even better than the pirates game.

Same rules I mentioned in my previous post regarding me finding a spot, scrawling messages on my arm, etc. apply to this game. But moreso.


----------



## Belen (Mar 4, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Pepster (Mar 4, 2007)

If there's any interest in Savage Worlds, I have a modern adventure ready to go and many of the Savage Settings for Savage Worlds.  I'm currently finishing a one-shot for d20 Modern and will hope to playtest it Wednesday at the FLGS.

I'd like to get in on a Chronicles of Carolina adventure--I love d20 Modern and the Post-Apocolyptic genre.

I've tried to hit the main GameDay site over the weekend and it seems to be down.  Has anyone else had problems with it?

Heath


----------



## Pepster (Mar 4, 2007)

*Hotels*

I'll be staying at the Hampton Inn in Cary again.  It's not the closest hotel, but it's nicer than the Hampton Inn North Raleigh I stayed at last September.  Note that I'm staying Sunday night and the rate goes up $27 for that night!    

Hampton Inn is pricey, but they are usually consistent when it comes to quality.

Heath


----------



## Alenda (Mar 4, 2007)

As Belen mentioned, I'll be running _Halfling Musketeers II: Twenty Leers After_ (YAY!!!). There will only be 4 open slots this time around b/c I'm saving a spot for NCSUCodeMonkey and a spot for Belen. Everyone else can fight for them or wait until GenCon when I will run it again.   

My plan is to run it on Sunday morning, but I can't access the site right now, so I can't post my game...

For those who are dying to read the synopsis, here it is:

"The King of Grimaud will marry Princess Adele of the neighboring kingdom of Bazin in a few short weeks. The marriage will create an alliance between the two kingdoms which have been feuding with one another for generations. The Princess left Bazin with her entourage 12 days ago and has yet to arrive in Grimaud. The King is worried that she ran into danger while passing near the Orcish kingdom of Thrug, and sends the Halfling Musketeers, his most trusted band of protectors, to investigate. 

Join in the quest to find the missing princess all while quaffing very fine wine, wearing splendid feathered hats, and seducing young maidens with your outrageous French accents!

It's all for fun and fun for all, so sign up today!!"


----------



## Rel (Mar 4, 2007)

Pepster said:
			
		

> I've tried to hit the main GameDay site over the weekend and it seems to be down.  Has anyone else had problems with it?
> 
> Heath




I've checked it a few times and it appears to be down.  I'm going to call Morgenes to make sure he knows about it.


----------



## Pielorinho (Mar 4, 2007)

I was planning on having a big party to celebrate completing school that weekend, but priorities are priorities:  it looks like I might be able to make it to this game day after all.  If I do, I might try to run a game that's a follow-up to last time's _Snakes on a Zeppelin_--that is, a game set in the late 1930s, following the adventures of the cast and crew of B movies as they make their way home from a movie shoot.

Daniel


----------



## Rel (Mar 4, 2007)

Well crap.

Just talked to Morgenes and the hard drive on the server died.  He said that he'll try and have the new hard drive in by tomorrow but it may take another day or so to get the old data loaded and running properly.  We'll need to have a few people enter their games again and so forth.  

Fortunately we still have lots of time before player signups start and even more time before the Game Day itself.  So no panic is allowed!  Your patience is appreciated.


----------



## reveal (Mar 4, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well crap.
> 
> Just talked to Morgenes and the hard drive on the server died.  He said that he'll try and have the new hard drive in by tomorrow but it may take another day or so to get the old data loaded and running properly.  We'll need to have a few people enter their games again and so forth.
> 
> Fortunately we still have lots of time before player signups start and even more time before the Game Day itself.  So no panic is allowed!  Your patience is appreciated.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 5, 2007)

So I have a problem: already there are about five games I want to play, and two games I want to run, and I seem to recall that there are _not_ seven slots...

I'll be running a Dread game (awesome indie horror) in the long slot, and a game of Paranoia (Stay alert! Trust no one! Keep your laser handy!) in the short slot. Nothing like two totally unrelated systems and genres.


----------



## Rel (Mar 5, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> So I have a problem: already there are about five games I want to play, and two games I want to run, and I seem to recall that there are _not_ seven slots...
> 
> I'll be running a Dread game (awesome indie horror) in the long slot, and a game of Paranoia (Stay alert! Trust no one! Keep your laser handy!) in the short slot. Nothing like two totally unrelated systems and genres.




I've DEFINATELY got to get into that Paranoia game.  I've never actually played the system and I've heard that you're the master of running it.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Mar 5, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> I've DEFINATELY got to get into that Paranoia game.  I've never actually played the system and I've heard that you're the master of running it.



It's true!


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 5, 2007)

Is Neal really running that game? Or is that due to the restore from the crash?


----------



## Henry (Mar 5, 2007)

Before the crash, I saw that Neal really was listed as running a D&D game. I'd be glad to see him in on the fun if he does!


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 5, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> Before the crash, I saw that Neal really was listed as running a D&D game. I'd be glad to see him in on the fun if he does!




Dude, that's awesome! I've only ever seen him sell pizza slices at Gamedays. Definitely, he should be in on the fun, too.


----------



## Henry (Mar 5, 2007)

...and I've just re-entered my Against the Giants game. I really need to get on the ball and enter my Arkham Squad game up, too!


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 5, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> ...and I've just re-entered my Against the Giants game. I really need to get on the ball and enter my Arkham Squad game up, too!




Are you going to have time for my Hellboy game?


----------



## Henry (Mar 5, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Are you going to have time for my Hellboy game?




Good question -- what slot were you offering it?


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 5, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> Good question -- what slot were you offering it?




I was waiting to see which slots were being taken and seeing if I can coordinate an available slot.


----------



## Henry (Mar 5, 2007)

I was planning to offer it for Sunday Morning (I'm offering Fire Giant King for Sat. Morning) -- but I think I'm going to wait and see how many other games are offered first before the second entry. If we have enough people for Sunday, I'd be fun for me to play two times that day instead of running one.


----------



## Dremmen (Mar 5, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> I was planning to offer it for Sunday Morning (I'm offering Fire Giant King for Sat. Morning) -- but I think I'm going to wait and see how many other games are offered first before the second entry. If we have enough people for Sunday, I'd be fun for me to play two times that day instead of running one.




It seems that if a running tally was developed and listed either on the website, or here, of the players signed up versus the DM/GMs/Games signed up, it might be helpful. A ratio maybe - that way if we have a 2:1 Players signed up to DM ratio, maybe a few of the DMs would want to play instead of run to get that closer to say 4:1 (giving room for walk ins).

Or simply a tally - if we had 9 games confirmed and 22 players confirmed, maybe DMs could rethink whether to play or run.

For me, I am still in the fence on whether to run this In the Name of the Rose-esque medieval murder mystery or play in something. First, I need to pass my licensing exam. Then thoughts of more pleasant things.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 5, 2007)

I should also figure out when to offer a roaming GM slot for walk-ins. Any ideas on when the most foot traffic will be?


----------



## Rel (Mar 5, 2007)

Dremmen said:
			
		

> It seems that if a running tally was developed and listed either on the website, or here, of the players signed up versus the DM/GMs/Games signed up, it might be helpful. A ratio maybe - that way if we have a 2:1 Players signed up to DM ratio, maybe a few of the DMs would want to play instead of run to get that closer to say 4:1 (giving room for walk ins).
> 
> Or simply a tally - if we had 9 games confirmed and 22 players confirmed, maybe DMs could rethink whether to play or run.




Generally speaking this is a self correcting problem.  If we have a ton of games being run and not enough players, you'll see that number of games shrink until we have the right fit.  If somebody wants to track it and post the numbers here then feel free.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 5, 2007)

Agreed - it's mostly self-selecting. You start with lots of games, and some get dropped as time goes on. The GMs who drop their games end up selecting the other unfilled games. Everyone wins!

I just re-registered after the crash. Once I have GM access, I'll add my games.


----------



## Belen (Mar 5, 2007)

I just submitted my game for the Saturday 3-8 time slot:

*The Fall- January 2036*

*WRAL-News at Five-- *"…and now the top story of the night. Officials at the U.S. Department of Energy have announced that the Shearon-Harris nuclear power facility in Raleigh, NC has been granted permission to begin construction of the first nuclear fusion reactor in history. They have complied with all safety measures, including the construction of a 50ft. earth and stone wall that completely surrounds the plant. Officials say that this one facility could power the entire southeast for…… oh god….. this just in! A large meteor has impacted the Pacific. Reports indicate a tidal wave approximately one mile high is threatening the entire Pacific Coast…."

*From the private journal of Dr. John Packard, Kennedy Space Center-- *_If only it was one. In a few hours, the first impact will hit the Pacific. Projections show that the damage to nations bordering the ocean will be catastrophic, but the world could still recover from that one impact. Soon, they will find that the meteor is only one part of a much larger rock. Who would have thought that the comet would shatter Ceres or that the debris would head towards us…._

*From the Diary of Senator Ralph Dole-- *_I guess we’re lucky in that it will not all hit at once. While the debris will play merry hell with our satellites, it will take nearly a year for it all to fall and calculations show that the largest pieces should enter a stable orbit. God, the devastation! Civilization cannot, will not survive, but maybe humanity will. If only Congress has not slashed the last appropriations bill. Those power sats could have turned the rocks away…_

After the Pacific strike, pieces of rock, some the size of baseballs others houses, peppered the entire Northern Hemisphere. Much of western society collapsed. Even the US with its mighty ability to deal with natural disaster could not begin to deal with the damage and loss of life. It did not take long for the cities to fall into barbarism as the food and water stopped. The South and Midwest of the United States seceded to avoid having to provide relief to the North and West and civil war erupted soon after.

In the Middle East, a brutal war began, and ended, in a few short hours as Israel, India, and Pakistan proved their nuclear capability. Few survived the nuclear exchange to see another meteor devastated the region.

China, too, suffered an attack as the Russians attempted to move south. The Russo-China conflict lasted for a few short months, until a scattering of small meteors ripped into the region.

The final rock fell in late 2036 impacting the Atlantic Ocean. While not as large as the meteor that fell into the Pacific, it had the same effect. In most areas, the ocean spread two, three hundred miles inland. However, the Outer Banks of North Carolina helped alleviate some of energy of that final strike…for a while, Raleigh, was beach front property.

Even so, the rains were incessant, and little sunlight broke lighted the devastated world. And it grew cool on a world gone dark…

_*The Roads have birthed a nightmare. Can your group of ragged refugees make it inland? Rumors tell you that the nuclear power plant, Shearon-Harris survived. A garbled military transmission indicates a food cache in Dunn.

Can you avoid the Eaters? Can you survive the Long Road?*_


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 6, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> YEE-HAW! Rel must be a psion, because I was just thinking about this earlier today!
> 
> For anyone interested, I will be running "The Fire Giant King", an AD&D expedition, as the final chapter in the Against the Giants Series. Those who want to see Rath, Arkayn, Silverleaf, Aggro, etc. meet their end... er, I mean, end the threat to the Lands of Mankind, are welcome to sign up. I'll post when the registrations open.
> 
> I'm also thinking of running a game Sunday as well, perhaps Arkham squad, or perhaps something in the Feng Shui vein.





I'd like back in to reprise my "role" as 'Sister Rebecca'.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 6, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Morgenes fixed a lot of stuff today and (obviously) added back the GM field.  Post here if you have any further problems with any aspect of the site.
> 
> BTW, during a LONG, BORING deposition today I came up with my Sky Galleons adventure that I'm going to run this time around.





I hope he fixed the slow loading of the main login page. It ran slooooow for me the last time.


----------



## Alenda (Mar 6, 2007)

So, when I tried to add my game, a weird error page popped up saying there was some kind of PHP error... I tried to reload the page, but the error persisted. Then when I went to the "My Events" page, I had 2 instances of my game!!

Is it possible for Rel or Morgenese to delete one of the instances, since I only intend on running _Halfling Musketeers_ once this Gameday?

Thanks!


----------



## Henry (Mar 6, 2007)

Similar thing when I was adding characters yesterday -- it gave a PHP error, but added the character anyway.


----------



## Belen (Mar 6, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> Similar thing when I was adding characters yesterday -- it gave a PHP error, but added the character anyway.




By the way, I posted my game for the 3-8 slot and I am going to take you up on that giants offer.


----------



## Henry (Mar 6, 2007)

Belen said:
			
		

> By the way, I posted my game for the 3-8 slot and I am going to take you up on that giants offer.




Woo-hoo! And stay away from those diseased Floridians, this time! 

_...or get a pre-emptive blood transfusion from Alenda, who seems to kick butt at disease immunity AND alien-fighting..._


----------



## Henry (Mar 6, 2007)

And just as a note, Cthulhu's Librarian and Belen, I've got two slots saved for you (not to slight anyone else, but because they were signed up but couldn't make it last time due to illness), so you two don't register (unless Rel knows of a more proper way to slot 'em in there). That's four slots still open for when registration comes!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 6, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> And just as a note, Cthulhu's Librarian and Belen, I've got two slots saved for you (not to slight anyone else, but because they were signed up but couldn't make it last time due to illness), so you two don't register (unless Rel knows of a more proper way to slot 'em in there). That's four slots still open for when registration comes!




Got it! 

BTW, when does registration open up?


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 6, 2007)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> BTW, when does registration open up?




March 30?


----------



## Belen (Mar 6, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo! And stay away from those diseased Floridians, this time!
> 
> _...or get a pre-emptive blood transfusion from Alenda, who seems to kick butt at disease immunity AND alien-fighting..._




Actually, she is quite sick at the moment.  I am usually never sick and she usually have the constitution of Raistlin.


----------



## Belen (Mar 6, 2007)

*[Chronicles of Carolina] Characters*

*#1: Magdalene West- *Former Jesuit Priestess- Even though she took advantage of the third reformation to become a priest, she has a deep love for the old faith. She is an avid fan of both ancient history an ancient weapons. She studied for the priesthood in the Vatican after college. Even though she had been an amateur fencing champion while at UNC-Chapel Hill, she learned more than a few deadly maneuvers from the elite Swiss Guards. She returned to North Carolina a few weeks before the Fall just shy of becoming a full priest. Now, she wears the garb of a priest and a warrior, praying to find a path on this Fallen Earth. She carries several ancient daggers and a Damascus-steel rapier.

*#2: Major Beth Guthrie- *The first lady to win a Medal of Honor for Combat and the youngest Major in USMC history at 25. Her platoon held a pass for five days against an entire brigade, allowing the Marine Corps to cut off and decimate an entire Chinese Mechanized battalion and ending the US-Chinese War of 2035. Stationed at Camp Lejeune, she was leading a refugee convoy inland when the final meteor hit the Atlantic. Most of her company deserted after Lejeune was destroyed. She is tough and determined, but has a way of making people feel at ease. She is a graduate of NC State. She carries an old-style M-16 with an M80 attached, a colt .45, and a combat utility knife.

*#3: Matt Willis-* Park Ranger- A member of the US Forestry services, he was fighting for the right to see his child just before the Fall. He is a quiet, intense man who is searching for his ex-wife and young daughter. He is both a great hunter and tracker and has survived where many others have died. A family man without a family, he will do anything to find his loved ones. He tends to relate more to wild creatures, but he does like people and will help where he can. He carries a hatchet, bowie knife and a hunting rifle.

*#4: Steve Mercer- *He had just completed his residency at Duke when Fall began. A Durham gang burned down the Duke hospital while he was away and his fiancé and friends died in the fire. He now carries his father’s vintage colt revolvers (with matching fast draw holsters.) He tries to help people in need using hi medical skills, but he is not afraid to kill to save himself or his companions.  Steve has become hardened since the Fall and some begin to worry about him.

*#5: Lt. Tom (Skip) Taylor-* This rowdy Texan served as a test pilot for the USAF and had been chosen to join the newly established United States Space Navy before the fall.  He was stationed at Seymour Johnson AFB in Goldsboro in time for the final meteor impact and flew a group of survivors out of the base just before it washed away.  Tom was captured by the Final Judgment for a brief time and some people can still see a haunted look around his eyes.  His favored weapon is a Glock 17 and he carries a wicked combat utility knife in his boot.

*#6: Miguel Waters:* Before the fall, Miguel was an accomplished hacker, mechanic, cat burglar and capoeira fanatic.  After the fall, however, his natural intelligence and gift for securing even the most difficult to obtain basic needs made him a hero.  His natural gift with chemistry and mechanics made him a true member of the team.  Miguel prefers to get close to his foes and use his natural weapons, although he carries around a 10 gauge scattergun, just in case.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 6, 2007)

Dave, have you ever read _The Walking Dead_ comics by Robert Kirkman? I think you;d be able to pull a lot of scenario stuff from them for the Chronicles of Carolina games you run. Even though the books are about zombies not meteor strikes, the settings and characters work in very similar ways. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Walking_Dead


----------



## Belen (Mar 6, 2007)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Dave, have you ever read _The Walking Dead_ comics by Robert Kirkman? I think you;d be able to pull a lot of scenario stuff from them for the Chronicles of Carolina games you run. Even though the books are about zombies not meteor strikes, the settings and characters work in very similar ways.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Walking_Dead




No, but it sounds interesting.  I pull a lot of the Chronicles games from these books:

Lucifer's Hammer: Larry Niven and Jerry Pornelle
Dies the Fire: SM Stirling
The Peshawar Lancers: SM Stirling


----------



## Rel (Mar 6, 2007)

Alenda said:
			
		

> So, when I tried to add my game, a weird error page popped up saying there was some kind of PHP error... I tried to reload the page, but the error persisted. Then when I went to the "My Events" page, I had 2 instances of my game!!
> 
> Is it possible for Rel or Morgenese to delete one of the instances, since I only intend on running _Halfling Musketeers_ once this Gameday?
> 
> Thanks!




Ahem, since I'm just seeing this post, ignore my question about the situation at CM.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 6, 2007)

I think I just duplicated my Paranoia game as well. If so, will you please remove one of the iterations?

Thanks!

It isn't showing up on the schedule yet. Do I need to do something, or is it awaiting approval?


----------



## Rel (Mar 6, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I think I just duplicated my Paranoia game as well. If so, will you please remove one of the iterations?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> It isn't showing up on the schedule yet. Do I need to do something, or is it awaiting approval?




GREETINGS CITIZEN!

Your game has been approved by the computer!  Always remember to await approval after submitting a game.  Failure to wait for approval is treason!

Please note:  A clone of this game was created in your submission process.  This clone has been elminated for the good of all!  Clone elimination is GOOD!

Thank you and have a good day-cycle!


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks! I've entered the Dread game as well. Please note that the site points to a different game named Dread than the one I'm running.  Details here!

http://www.tiltingatwindmills.net/dread/index.html

I'm really looking forward to this.

-------

Sat pm:

*The Curious Murder of Artemis Hume*

Dame Artemis Hume died under mysterious circumstances, and her wastrel husband Oliver inherited everything. But now Oliver has died childless, and their family descends on the ancestral manor for the reading of his will. Did Oliver kill his wife? Did someone kill Oliver? And would someone kill - again and again - to ensure that some secrets stay hidden...

The (incredibly cool) ENnie-winning horror game Dread uses simple rules and a unique system of resolution. All rules will be taught. Roleplaying essential. Set in the 1920's.

-------

Sun pm: 

*Inferiority Complex*

Stay alert! Trust no one! Keep your laser handy!

Greetings, Citizen. For the glory of Alpha Complex, The Computer has just volunteered you and your clone brothers for a mission that will be perfectly safe and fun for you all. Rumors to the contrary are completely spurious. Please report any such rumors to the nearest Confession and Reclamation Booth.

Remember, rumors are treasonous.

Thank you, and have a nice day-cycle.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 7, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> The (incredibly cool) ENnie-winning horror game Dread uses simple rules and a unique system of resolution. All rules will be taught. Roleplaying essential. Set in the 1920's.




[sigh]

If I held _NZ Game Day I_, would y'all come?

-Hyp.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 7, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> [sigh]
> 
> If I held _NZ Game Day I_, would y'all come?
> 
> -Hyp.



Given enough advance warning, like a year? Hell yeah! You know that when KidC and I come visit in 2008 (that's the hope), we're _totally_ sponging off you.  That includes gaming.  

Actually, don't worry; if it goes as well as I hope, I'll also run this at GenCon.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 7, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You know that when KidC and I come visit in 2008 (that's the hope), we're _totally_ sponging off you.  That includes gaming.




Absolutely!

As long as I don't decide you suck once I meet you at GenCon, of course.

-Hyp.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 7, 2007)

My Hellboy game has been posted and is awaiting approval. Here is the blurb:

_Hellboy went missing and has been for over a decade. Some say he was last seen on a ship towards Africa. Few know the truth.

And the world is better for it. Something has changed. Monsters stopped rising from the depths and threatening the apocalypse of some legend.

The BPRD is shutting its doors. You are all of what's left, the 'Skeleton Crew' as you've been dubbed, Guardians of the Last Vigil. All is peaceful in the world.

There's only two problems: The Apocalypse won't be stopped by ignoring it, and you're all standing over Hellboy's corpse. What will you do to save the world?_

Four seats are reserved for Rel, NCSUCodemonkey, Henry and Cthulhu's Librarian. There are two more seats available.


----------



## Belen (Mar 7, 2007)

What time are you running it, Mark?  I know Alenda has a spot reserved for codemonkey in her Sunday morning game.


----------



## Alenda (Mar 7, 2007)

I created this nifty set of instructions for registering on the NC Gameday Site. (I wrote up the instructions for my FLGS' web site to help attract area gamers).

I thought y'all might find it useful too.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 7, 2007)

Belen said:
			
		

> What time are you running it, Mark?  I know Alenda has a spot reserved for codemonkey in her Sunday morning game.




Uhm, Sunday morning ._. Phooey. So much for waiting to see when games were scheduled.


----------



## Henry (Mar 7, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Uhm, Sunday morning ._. Phooey. So much for waiting to see when games were scheduled.




Sunday morning works for me! Sounds like a good game setup!

If I get a shot at a slot in the afternoon Paranoia game, so much the better, because (1) It's been a while since I've gamed with Pkitty, and (2) getting a chance to screw over Rel is an enjoyable pastime.


----------



## Toras (Mar 9, 2007)

I believe I will be running Godlike, if only for a chance to expose people to a new system and give me an excuse to buy Wild Talents.

*Godlike: D-Day Minus One*
_In preparation for Operation: OVERLORD, the Allies prepare for the largest landing the world has every seen.  That will be tomorrow.  Today, you are a member of the British Talent Operation Group, a person possessed of unique and special powers who has joined the British effort.  You are sitting in shaking airplane with the remainder of your squad.  

You will be over the occupied France in moments, and be forced to contend with the powerful Ubermench Corpes.  Men will be landing tomorrow, whether or not they live depends on what you do tonight.  Good thing you are the best._

Thinking about running it Sunday,


----------



## Rel (Mar 9, 2007)

*UPDATE*

I think I'm going to need to back the registration day up one day to Thursday, March 29.  I just realized that I'm probably not going to be around to turn on the registration on the 30th.  So mark your calendars!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 9, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> 
> I think I'm going to need to back the registration day up one day to Thursday, March 29.  I just realized that I'm probably not going to be around to turn on the registration on the 30th.  So mark your calendars!




What time?


----------



## Rel (Mar 9, 2007)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> What time?




5:00 PM as before.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 9, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> 5:00 PM as before.




Thanks! It's on my calendar.


----------



## Tclynch (Mar 9, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> 
> I think I'm going to need to back the registration day up one day to Thursday, March 29.  I just realized that I'm probably not going to be around to turn on the registration on the 30th.  So mark your calendars!




  Ha! I was just getting ready to send in that I would run Godlike   . It will be nice to finally PLAY the game rather than run it (as I tend to be the one running it at various cons).


----------



## Pielorinho (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay, I've been getting assistance from the Rat Bastards on the idea for my 1930s game.  I don't have a title yet, but it should be ready soon.  In case anyone is interested in it, it'll be happening Sunday morning.  I'll register it as soon as I have a title I'm happy with.

Daniel


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 12, 2007)

Is there anyway I can get my description of my game from last time? I'm going to run it again and didn't want to spend too much effort reloading it.


----------



## Rel (Mar 12, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Is there anyway I can get my description of my game from last time? I'm going to run it again and didn't want to spend too much effort reloading it.




Hmm...I'm afraid there's probably not.  I think that info got jettisoned when I reset the site for this Game Day.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 12, 2007)

Okie Dokie. No problem.

I'll be running it again and the sequel (I'm looking at you, Mr. Jon Potter!)


----------



## Jon Potter (Mar 13, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Okie Dokie. No problem.
> 
> I'll be running it again and the sequel (I'm looking at you, Mr. Jon Potter!)




My ears had already perked up without the personal invitation, don't worry.


----------



## fiddlerjones (Mar 13, 2007)

True20 Starcraft: Reclamation

Five years after the conclusion of Brood War, the Terran Dominion is in dire straits. Emperor Arcturus Mengsk has directed a valiant effort to liberate former Terran planets overrun by the insectoid Zerg. However, this "Reclamation," as he has deemed it, begins to seem more and more as simply a way to stave off the inevitable. You are fresh Terran infantry: ghosts, firebats, marines, medics. And you find yourselves on the front lines of the Reclamation.

The schedule will say d20 Future but the game is being run in True20 (www.true20.com).
I will send a small setting supplement to all players in the form of a word document.


----------



## Belen (Mar 15, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 19, 2007)

I know something that y'all don't know ...


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 19, 2007)

Which is???


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 19, 2007)

OK All --

So it looks Raleigh-Durham is a nice RPG community.  I am considering a move from sunny SoCal to Cary, NC and I am hoping that I can get some players to DM. 

How easy it is to find players?

What is the gaming community like?

catsclaw


----------



## Rel (Mar 19, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> OK All --
> 
> So it looks Raleigh-Durham is a nice RPG community.  I am considering a move from sunny SoCal to Cary, NC and I am hoping that I can get some players to DM.
> 
> ...




We've got lots of gamers here and, if I may toot my own horn a bit, we've got an awesome Game Day going in the area three times a year.  As for meeting potential players, I'd recommend coming to one of the NC Game Days (the next one is the one this thread is about) to meet people.  Also there are several good gaming stores in the area, notable All Fun & Games.  There are monthly dinners for gamers to gather at there and that's another good meeting spot.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 19, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Which is???




Oh, it's a secret


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 19, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> We've got lots of gamers here and, if I may toot my own horn a bit, we've got an awesome Game Day going in the area three times a year.  As for meeting potential players, I'd recommend coming to one of the NC Game Days (the next one is the one this thread is about) to meet people.  Also there are several good gaming stores in the area, notable All Fun & Games.  There are monthly dinners for gamers to gather at there and that's another good meeting spot.



This all sounds great.  Unfortunately, if I do move out that way, it won't be until June or so, but an April trip may be scheduled to look at houses (I plan on buying in the Cary area -- it is nice from what I hear, anyone with opinions?)

Maybe I can schedule my visit to coincide with gameday?

catsclaw


----------



## fiddlerjones (Mar 20, 2007)

Cary's a nice town.  Very close to Raleigh, Durham, and Chapel Hill, all chock-full of gamers.  I have some friends that live there, and they all seem to enjoy it.  Sci-fi Genre is a great gamestore in Durham, and you can meet a lot of potential players there.  If you can make friends with some college students, I know that UNC's gaming club has a game night most Saturdays.  Mostly students, but some older gamers that have been going since I can remember.  Good luck, and we'd love to have you 'round here.


----------



## Henry (Mar 20, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> This all sounds great.  Unfortunately, if I do move out that way, it won't be until June or so, but an April trip may be scheduled to look at houses (I plan on buying in the Cary area -- it is nice from what I hear, anyone with opinions?)
> 
> Maybe I can schedule my visit to coincide with gameday?
> 
> catsclaw




There are three Gamedays a year -- usually January, April, and September -- if and when you come out to the Cary Area, we'd love to see you there. the website ncgameday.dhorizon.org will always have posted the next gameday a month or two before it happens.


----------



## Rel (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok, my games are now up.  Due to popular demand I'm going to run Sky Galleons of Mars in back to back sessions on Saturday, breaking my long-standing tradition of "play em in the AM and GM in the PM".  This time I'm gonna "GM on the Saturday and Play em on the Sunday", which doesn't rhyme at all.

The sacrifices I make for you people! 

I will however stick to my tradition of running the game for the locals prior to Game Day.  We normally do this on a Sunday but the sundays between now and Game Day are not great due to me being out of town on the 1st and the next weekend being Easter and all.  Could we do a Saturday this time around?


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 20, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> I will however stick to my tradition of running the game for the locals prior to Game Day.  We normally do this on a Sunday but the sundays between now and Game Day are not great due to me being out of town on the 1st and the next weekend being Easter and all.  Could we do a Saturday this time around?




Sorry about the non-lyrical schedule.

Can we somehow schedule it so that I can run a game as well, beforehand?


----------



## Rel (Mar 20, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Sorry about the non-lyrical schedule.
> 
> Can we somehow schedule it so that I can run a game as well, beforehand?




I'd be up for it.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 20, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> There are three Gamedays a year -- usually January, April, and September -- if and when you come out to the Cary Area, we'd love to see you there. the website ncgameday.dhorizon.org will always have posted the next gameday a month or two before it happens.



Thanks Henry, Rel, and fiddlerjones.

I'll keep you posted on my situation.  It all depends on a job. 

Matt
aka catsclaw


----------



## Jon Potter (Mar 21, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> I will however stick to my tradition of running the game for the locals prior to Game Day.  We normally do this on a Sunday but the sundays between now and Game Day are not great due to me being out of town on the 1st and the next weekend being Easter and all.  Could we do a Saturday this time around?




I could probably swing it, depending on when it was decided.



			
				adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Can we somehow schedule it so that I can run a game as well, beforehand?




I don't know if I could devote the whole day to gaming, though, AA. You'd hae to put me down as a maybe.


----------



## scholz (Mar 21, 2007)

*Mutants and Masterminds?*

I am considering running another Mutants and Masterminds game. I ran one last year (Dr. Null: Battle on the Bridge) with some success. But it seems like most people on this list have already committed to their lot of games. Is there any interest?

Another possibility would be a Science Fiction game in a yet to be determined system (possibility True 20).


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Mar 21, 2007)

scholz said:
			
		

> I am considering running another Mutants and Masterminds game. I ran one last year (Dr. Null: Battle on the Bridge) with some success. But it seems like most people on this list have already committed to their lot of games. Is there any interest?
> 
> Another possibility would be a Science Fiction game in a yet to be determined system (possibility True 20).



Hey scholz! Didn't know if you were still in the area or not. My biggest regret from last gameday was not grabbing lunch with you and Belen. We've got to get a bite this time. Heck, I'm buying.


----------



## scholz (Mar 21, 2007)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Hey scholz! Didn't know if you were still in the area or not. My biggest regret from last gameday was not grabbing lunch with you and Belen. We've got to get a bite this time. Heck, I'm buying.




Yep, they haven't got rid of me yet. Lunch sounds good even if I don't run something. I still need permission from my kids.


----------



## Templetroll (Mar 21, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by NCSUCodeMonkey
> We we!





			
				adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Pardon my French, but, "Oui, oui"?




Halfling spelling is shorter than other races....


----------



## Templetroll (Mar 21, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> .... This time I'm gonna "GM on the *Saturday * and Play em on the *Sunday*", which doesn't rhyme at all.
> 
> The sacrifices I make for you people!
> 
> I will however stick to my tradition of running the game for the locals prior to Game Day.  ...  Could we do a Saturday this time around?




What part of ...day  and ...day doesn't rhyme for you?     

Please let us know what dates might be considered for a Saturday pre-GD run.  I'm available from 4 PM and after on Saturday.


----------



## Templetroll (Mar 21, 2007)

scholz said:
			
		

> I am considering running another Mutants and Masterminds game. I ran one last year (Dr. Null: Battle on the Bridge) with some success. But it seems like most people on this list have already committed to their lot of games. Is there any interest?
> 
> Another possibility would be a Science Fiction game in a yet to be determined system (possibility True 20).




I'd be interested in a M&M game.  I played in one on a game day a few years back.  Would that Sunday afternoon timeframe work for you?


----------



## scholz (Mar 21, 2007)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in a M&M game.  I played in one on a game day a few years back.  Would that Sunday afternoon timeframe work for you?




I could probably do Sunday Afternoon. 
Any other takers? If I can get three people (total) to express interest, I will apply for the slot.


----------



## Alenda (Mar 21, 2007)

ATTN: NCSUCodeMonkey!!!

Will you be playing in AA's game or my game on Sunday morning? I think we both reserved a spot for you in our games, and I just wanted to make sure that you got into the game you wanted, so the game that you didn't play in could be freed up for someone else to register.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 21, 2007)

Alenda said:
			
		

> ATTN: NCSUCodeMonkey!!!
> 
> Will you be playing in AA's game or my game on Sunday morning? I think we both reserved a spot for you in our games, and I just wanted to make sure that you got into the game you wanted, so the game that you didn't play in could be freed up for someone else to register.
> 
> Thanks!!!




I already spoke with him, I gave up my demands that he play in my game.


----------



## Tclynch (Mar 21, 2007)

scholz said:
			
		

> I could probably do Sunday Afternoon.
> Any other takers? If I can get three people (total) to express interest, I will apply for the slot.





I'm # two. If you dont run it, I will....


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Mar 22, 2007)

Alenda said:
			
		

> ATTN: NCSUCodeMonkey!!!
> 
> Will you be playing in AA's game or my game on Sunday morning? I think we both reserved a spot for you in our games, and I just wanted to make sure that you got into the game you wanted, so the game that you didn't play in could be freed up for someone else to register.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Wow, I've been called out . I'm split 3 ways from...well...Sunday over Sunday's games. I would love to take a crack at Pielorinho's game, but I think it will run too long (meeting the folks for lunch and need to be at the airport by 3:30). I _think_ I might get to play in AA's game anyway (using dark sorcery). So, since I know that you're an awesome DM as well, it looks like I'll be ponying up for some halfling musketeer action.

Short answer: keep my seat and my feathered cap, I'm planning on being there.


----------



## Pielorinho (Mar 22, 2007)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Wow, I've been called out . I'm split 3 ways from...well...Sunday over Sunday's games. I would love to take a crack at Pielorinho's game, but I think it will run too long (meeting the folks for lunch and need to be at the airport by 3:30).



Aw, dang!  I've had ridiculous fun in your games, and I was secretly hoping that you'd sign up for mine--but I understand the time crunch.  Sometime, friend, sometime!

Daniel


----------



## Templetroll (Mar 22, 2007)

scholz said:
			
		

> I could probably do Sunday Afternoon.
> Any other takers? If I can get three people (total) to express interest, I will apply for the slot.





Cool, my wife, Sekeetta is also interested so we'll see if someone else is up for it.


----------



## Templetroll (Mar 22, 2007)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Aw, dang!  I've had ridiculous fun in your games, and I was secretly hoping that you'd sign up for mine--but I understand the time crunch.  Sometime, friend, sometime!
> 
> Daniel




hail, Sekeetta and I would like to be in the sequel.  We had a blast with the "Snakes... "


----------



## scholz (Mar 22, 2007)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> Cool, my wife, Sekeetta is also interested so we'll see if someone else is up for it.




Sounds like we hit the magic number. I will see about gettng registered tomorrow.


----------



## Pielorinho (Mar 22, 2007)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> hail, Sekeetta and I would like to be in the sequel.  We had a blast with the "Snakes... "



Excellent!  I'm hoping to do a dry run up here in Asheville in a week or two.  It looks like we'll have a full table!

Daniel


----------



## Belen (Mar 22, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Ok, my games are now up.  Due to popular demand I'm going to run Sky Galleons of Mars in back to back sessions on Saturday, breaking my long-standing tradition of "play em in the AM and GM in the PM".  This time I'm gonna "GM on the Saturday and Play em on the Sunday", which doesn't rhyme at all.
> 
> The sacrifices I make for you people!
> 
> I will however stick to my tradition of running the game for the locals prior to Game Day.  We normally do this on a Sunday but the sundays between now and Game Day are not great due to me being out of town on the 1st and the next weekend being Easter and all.  Could we do a Saturday this time around?




I should be fine to play on most Sat. except the 7th.


----------



## scholz (Mar 22, 2007)

*Mutants and Masterminds - Sunday 2pm*

I sent off my event submission: Here is a summary:

*PARIAHS!*

NEWS FLASH!! - Amateur Video Captures Reknown SuperTeam, _The Immortals_, Beating to Death the Legendary American Hero, US PATRIOT​
Seeing is believing, and now the world believes your team brutally murdered America's most beloved hero. You need to clear your name, find the real killers, and stop the impersonators, while avoiding civilian, military and super hero vengeance. Who did this, and how?

Current Roster: (Please register!)
 Templetroll
 Sekeetta
 tclynch

Room for a few more.


----------



## scholz (Mar 23, 2007)

My game is now officially on the schedule. Sunday Afternoon!
Join us!


----------



## Alenda (Mar 23, 2007)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Short answer: keep my seat and my feathered cap, I'm planning on being there.




Cool!! Thanks for the clarification. The Halfling Musketeers just wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 23, 2007)

For reference, here's the blurb for my Dread game:

*The Curious Murder of Artemis Hume*

Dame Artemis Hume died under mysterious circumstances, and her wastrel husband Oliver inherited everything. But now Oliver has died childless, and their family descends on the ancestral manor for the reading of his will. Did Oliver kill his wife? Did someone kill Oliver? And would someone kill - again and again - to ensure that some secrets stay hidden...

It's like a Victorian murder mystery -- only with more murder.

The (incredibly cool) ENnie-winning horror game Dread uses simple rules and a unique system of resolution. All rules will be taught. Roleplaying essential. Set in the 1920s.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 23, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It's like a Victorian murder mystery -- only with more murder.








> Roleplaying essential.




In a roleplaying game?  Say it isn't so!

-Hyp.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 23, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> In a roleplaying game?  Say it isn't so!



Well, the mechanics are a Jenga tower and your character sheet is a questionnaire. If you're not there for the roleplaying and story, best to know ahead of time!


----------



## Belen (Mar 27, 2007)

Page 4?!  You people should be ashamed.


----------



## Alenda (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't forget that game registration opens this Thursday at 5pm!!!

You don't want to miss out on your preferred games!


----------



## Henry (Mar 27, 2007)

My Lord, the number of games bloomed since last I looked! This one will be jam-packed!*


*I hope.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 27, 2007)

I still need to add in my Shadows of Yesterday game. Jeezum.

Just to show how accommodating I am, if there's anyone that's reading this that still needs a game for Saturday afternoon, I'll be glad to tailor make a game for you! How's that for service?


----------



## Kunimatyu (Mar 27, 2007)

I realize it's late notice, but is there any interest in a high-level True20 game where the PCs are classical heroes (Hercules, Odysseus, Perseus, etc.) in the service of Olympus, kicking ass and taking names?

Any encouragement could cause me to stop waffling and add the game!


----------



## Belen (Mar 27, 2007)

Kunimatyu said:
			
		

> I realize it's late notice, but is there any interest in a high-level True20 game where the PCs are classical heroes (Hercules, Odysseus, Perseus, etc.) in the service of Olympus, kicking ass and taking names?
> 
> Any encouragement could cause me to stop waffling and add the game!




Hell yes.  If you run it Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Alenda (Mar 29, 2007)

Game Sign Up is today at 5pm!! W00T!!!


----------



## Belen (Mar 29, 2007)

Kunimatyu said:
			
		

> I realize it's late notice, but is there any interest in a high-level True20 game where the PCs are classical heroes (Hercules, Odysseus, Perseus, etc.) in the service of Olympus, kicking ass and taking names?
> 
> Any encouragement could cause me to stop waffling and add the game!




So are you not going to run this one?  I think it would be cool and better than some of the other games in the Sun. 2-6 slot.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Mar 29, 2007)

Belen said:
			
		

> So are you not going to run this one?  I think it would be cool and better than some of the other games in the Sun. 2-6 slot.




I am! It's been submitted. Think "Greek Ragnarok" for the general idea.

Currently, the plan is to have Odysseus, Theseus, Perseus, Achilles, Hector, Leonidas, and perhaps Jason as character choices(Hercules would be on the list, but he's a demigod). Any others I should include?


----------



## Belen (Mar 29, 2007)

Kunimatyu said:
			
		

> I am! It's been submitted. Think "Greek Ragnarok" for the general idea.
> 
> Currently, the plan is to have Odysseus, Theseus, Perseus, Achilles, Hector, Leonidas, and perhaps Jason as character choices(Hercules would be on the list, but he's a demigod). Any others I should include?




If you want female choices, then maybe Hippolyta, Penthesilea, Cassandra, Ariadne, or Atalanta.

More male choices could include Ajax, Nestor, and Aeneas.  Pandarus would make a good archer or Paris.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 29, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> My Lord, the number of games bloomed since last I looked! This one will be jam-packed!*
> 
> 
> *I hope.



I'll pack extra jam, just to be sure!


----------



## Henry (Mar 29, 2007)

T minus five minutes and counting until registration opens!


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, I'm just polishing a game pitch for Saturday. I'll be replaying the Vault game from last time with a completely new scenario. They won't be available for immediate sign-up though


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Mar 29, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> T minus five minutes and counting until registration opens!



as the server slows to a crawl....


----------



## Kunimatyu (Mar 29, 2007)

Woot! Signed up for Victorian Piratecatitude!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Mar 29, 2007)

Kunimatyu said:
			
		

> Woot! Signed up for Victorian Piratecatitude!



Curse you and your geographic advantage!


----------



## Henry (Mar 29, 2007)

'Angel, didn't you say you pre-reserved me a slot in your Hellboy game? I saw two slots open, and was thinking you had...

also, to re-iterate, I'm saving two slots in my Fire Giant King Sat. Morning game for Rich and Dave A.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 29, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> 'Angel, didn't you say you pre-reserved me a slot in your Hellboy game? I saw two slots open, and was thinking you had...
> 
> also, to re-iterate, I'm saving two slots in my Fire Giant King Sat. Morning game for Rich and Dave A.




Everyone contacted to play in the Hellboy game has a seat set for them already.


----------



## Tclynch (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, only one seat left in the "Spirit of the Century" game on Sunday.....


----------



## Rel (Mar 29, 2007)

My job I was at didn't happen so I was unexpectedly around for pre-reg.  It looks like, for the first time ever, we may have more players than GM's.  If anybody didn't get into SOMETHING in a slot they are available, post about it.  I'm not guaranteeing that other GM's will sign up but if there appears to be a lot of demand, it increases the chances that somebody will want to run something.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 29, 2007)

I've posted one game and am in the process of posting another.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 29, 2007)

And now both are posted!


----------



## Rel (Mar 29, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I've posted one game and am in the process of posting another.




See?  I'm always so RIGHT.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 29, 2007)

How do I know if I have any more open slots in my games?


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 29, 2007)

Scott, can you extend Moras Dur by an hour? My bad.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 29, 2007)

Since I've lost NCSU Code Monkey for my Hellboy game I also need to add another prereg slot to Skeleton Crew.

Jeez, I'm last minute needy


----------



## Jon Potter (Mar 29, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm just polishing a game pitch for Saturday. I'll be replaying the Vault game from last time with a completely new scenario. They won't be available for immediate sign-up though




Well, dammit, AA! You wait to post 'em until _after_ I've already signed up for both slots?   

If I hadn't already known that Sunday was a non-starter for me I would have signed up for the Hellboy game, but as it is...

Oh well, I will get in one of your games at some point.


----------



## Templetroll (Mar 30, 2007)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Excellent!  I'm hoping to do a dry run up here in Asheville in a week or two.  It looks like we'll have a full table!
> 
> Daniel




Just tried to sign up but there are only 3 slots and those were taken.  Are there unnamed slots allotted to Sekeetta and me?  

We were able to register for the M&M game in the afternoon with Sholz.

Sekeetta registered for games she is interested in on Saturday; I have to work that day.

We are both interested in a get-together on Friday, and any on Saturday or Sunday evening.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow - we need more games. Wasn't actually expecting that.

Belen, reveal, Alenda and others: I'll have the full list of heroes you can choose up shortly (as opposed to the tiny list I made at lunch), though if you already know the hero you want to play, just tell me and I'll make it work.

Also, for part of the morning slot on Saturday, my friend Brandon and I will be bringing a nifty Hirst Arts dungeon to set up in the boardgames room and run people through. It won't be anything terribly involved, but if you want to kill an hour, I recommend it.


----------



## scholz (Mar 30, 2007)

I would like to add a couple of seat to my game, but I forget how to do it without resetting everything. Any help? Rel?


----------



## Rel (Mar 30, 2007)

scholz said:
			
		

> I would like to add a couple of seat to my game, but I forget how to do it without resetting everything. Any help? Rel?




You should be able to edit it.  It'll have to be re-approved.  If you want to add two slots you can just tell me and I'll do it.


----------



## scholz (Mar 30, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> You should be able to edit it.  It'll have to be re-approved.  If you want to add two slots you can just tell me and I'll do it.




I'd appreciate that. I don't want anyone to get unregistered because I edit the thing.
Thanks

Steve


----------



## Belen (Mar 30, 2007)

Kunimatyu said:
			
		

> Wow - we need more games. Wasn't actually expecting that.
> 
> Belen, reveal, Alenda and others: I'll have the full list of heroes you can choose up shortly (as opposed to the tiny list I made at lunch), though if you already know the hero you want to play, just tell me and I'll make it work.




I would like to play either Hector, Achilles, or Odysseus.


----------



## Alenda (Mar 30, 2007)

Belen said:
			
		

> I would like to play either Hector, Achilles, or Odysseus.




I call dibs on Penthesilea, the Amazon princess!! Based on that decision, Belen said he'd prefer Achilles over Hector or Odysseus.


----------



## scholz (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Rel.


----------



## Rel (Mar 30, 2007)

Alenda said:
			
		

> I call dibs on Penthesilea...





The patron goddess of penicillin.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 30, 2007)

Henry: just checking to see if I'm in your game.... ::crosses fingers::

Yep. Got to register for stuff kinda late.... guess everyone reg'ed right at 5PM.....


----------



## catsclaw227 (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow... I might be there looking for a house, so it looks like I would schedule my trip during your game day, and maybe stop by to watch. (and of course recruit players for my game when I move out there.  I'll be looking to give some daring players a shot at the new GM in town.)


----------



## Kunimatyu (Mar 30, 2007)

Alenda said:
			
		

> I call dibs on Penthesilea, the Amazon princess!! Based on that decision, Belen said he'd prefer Achilles over Hector or Odysseus.




My Wikipedia-fu suggests that that's a great character combo. 

Do you want her to be more archery or spear-throwy? The article mentions that she killed Hippolyte with a spear while hunting, but archery+Amazon is a pretty common combination too.

(Achilles, of course, will have 'very difficult to injure' as a big thing - being dipped in the Styx and wearing divinely-forged armor will do that)


----------



## Pielorinho (Mar 30, 2007)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> Just tried to sign up but there are only 3 slots and those were taken.  Are there unnamed slots allotted to Sekeetta and me?



Sorry about that--I'd already reserved three slots for DMing reciprocity (my regular DM, and then two that I'll be playing under at the game day), and I didn't really think about reserving slots for y'all.  My apologies!

However, one of the folks who signed up already has a reserved slot, which means there's an open seat at the table after all.  I definitely understand if y'all want to stick together, but if you don't, I'll go ahead and let one of you take it.

Again, brain fart on my part, not really thinking about how registration would work; I do apologize!

Daniel


----------



## fiddlerjones (Mar 30, 2007)

Starcraft still has at least two seats remaining.

The general feel will be sort of Aliens-meets-Full Metal Jacket/Apocalypse Now.  Characters will be a recon team under the Terran Dominion scouting out a planet on which the they have just landed in an effort to locate resources, hostiles, or anything else of strategic significance.  What they find remains a mystery.


----------



## Alenda (Mar 30, 2007)

Kunimatyu said:
			
		

> Do you want her to be more archery or spear-throwy? The article mentions that she killed Hippolyte with a spear while hunting, but archery+Amazon is a pretty common combination too.




Hmm... I've never played a character with a spear, so I'm more than happy to venture into the unknown and try playing a spear-throwy Amazon.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 30, 2007)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Well, dammit, AA! You wait to post 'em until _after_ I've already signed up for both slots?
> 
> If I hadn't already known that Sunday was a non-starter for me I would have signed up for the Hellboy game, but as it is...
> 
> Oh well, I will get in one of your games at some point.




Dude, I'm sorry. My wife just let me know that I was actually free on the Saturday when I started posting the games. I admit my timing was awful.

To save everyone some clicks, here are the two summaries of my additional games:

*The Black Vault of Moras Dûr*
_An Elf sword of immense magic has been lost to the goblins who have overrun an ancient Dwarf city. What is the fate of the Swordbearer? Why have the goblins failed to continue guarding the entrance? Will you survive the mystery that is the Black Vault of Moras Dûr?

A classic Dungeon Crawl style game using the The Shadow of Yesterday system. Rules to be explained at the table, all are welcome!_

1 Spot left!

*Shadows and Whispers*
_You have witnessed them destroy empires with their Shadows and Whispers. Can you stop them before it is too late?

They're invading the city, one by one. Now that the Embassy has been granted an audience in the Court, you can't hold back any more. Time is short. Lead the rebels to victory!

It is time to cure the cancer or pay the price for failure. But how do you succeed when anyone could be a traitor? Can you even trust yourself?

Welcome to a manapunk Shadow of Yesterday game based loosely on Final Fantasy and other console RPGs. Rules to be explained at the table, all are welcome!_

3 Spots left!

Oh, and Rel - thanks for all the editing help. I appreciate it muchly!


----------



## Jon Potter (Mar 30, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Dude, I'm sorry. My wife just let me know that I was actually free on the Saturday when I started posting the games. I admit my timing was awful.




No sweat. I'm not in any way unhappy with the game choices I made, just a bit bummed that I'm missing my second chance at the Black Vault. It looks very appealing to me.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 30, 2007)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> No sweat. I'm not in any way unhappy with the game choices I made, just a bit bummed that I'm missing my second chance at the Black Vault. It looks very appealing to me.




I didn't make a sequel, so unless you just want to be the Dwarf Thane again, it would probably be very boring!


----------



## Templetroll (Mar 30, 2007)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Sorry about that--I'd already reserved three slots for DMing reciprocity (my regular DM, and then two that I'll be playing under at the game day), and I didn't really think about reserving slots for y'all.  My apologies!
> 
> However, one of the folks who signed up already has a reserved slot, which means there's an open seat at the table after all.  I definitely understand if y'all want to stick together, but if you don't, I'll go ahead and let one of you take it.
> 
> ...




Not a problem!  I'll take that spot, Kathy will see if there is anything else happening on Sunday morning.  If not she will come back for the M&M game.  Thanks!


----------



## Jon Potter (Mar 30, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I didn't make a sequel, so unless you just want to be the Dwarf Thane again, it would probably be very boring!




If I'd gotten to play that dwarf thane, that is.

I wanted, but never got to.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 30, 2007)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> If I'd gotten to play that dwarf thane, that is.
> 
> I wanted, but never got to.




Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bleep. Okay. Sorry, confusion of identity.

Are you free at all during Gameday?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 30, 2007)

Alenda said:
			
		

> Hmm... I've never played a character with a spear, so I'm more than happy to venture into the unknown and try playing a spear-throwy Amazon.




And that way, you get to keep both breasts!

-Hyp.


----------



## Pielorinho (Mar 31, 2007)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> Not a problem!  I'll take that spot, Kathy will see if there is anything else happening on Sunday morning.  If not she will come back for the M&M game.  Thanks!



Cool deal, then--consider yourself signed up!

Daniel


----------



## scholz (Apr 1, 2007)

Character Choices for Pariahs! are on the event page. NC GAMEDAY - Pariahs! . Reserve your choices now. If nothing appeals to you, let me know ASAP and I will see what I can do.
Here are the names:

ASSAULT - Armored Weapon System (?)
Ballistic -Flying Brick (F)
Behemoth -Power House (M)
Black Ice -Martial Artist (with darkness and cold powers) (F)
Blue Flame - Flying Energy Projector (M)
Brimstone - Demonic Warrior (?)
Dynamo -Telekinetic Scientist (M)
High Gear - Gadgeteer (F)

It looks like we have both boys and girls so far, so I wanted to give you some choices. (You can play the other gender if you want)

I don't know why I picked so many B names.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 3, 2007)

scholz said:
			
		

> Character Choices for Pariahs! are on the event page. NC GAMEDAY - Pariahs! . Reserve your choices now. If nothing appeals to you, let me know ASAP and I will see what I can do.
> Here are the names:
> 
> ASSAULT - Armored Weapon System (?)
> ...




I have the same problem with Sh names.... In fact, I've been forbidden from having another Sh-named character....   

Not sure which I would choose.... looking over them now.


----------



## scholz (Apr 3, 2007)

There are short descriptions at the NC Gameday Site.
I am still working out the details for some of them. So far they are pretty cool.

Assault is an armored guy with a big array of nasty guns.

High Gear is a skilled techie with a gadget pool (which is a container from Universal Powers). She'll start with some generic defense, attack and misc powers, then you can modifier them during the game. Very flexible, but requires a bit of thought.

Blue Flame is a very fast flyer with some flame powers, and a flaming aura. Johnny Stormesque

Black Ice is a martial artist with skin like numbing cold black ice. She gets a nauseate aura (to represent the numbing) and concealment (in darkness or shadow), and she is slippery.

I am still working on the rest, though you can check some details at NCGAMEDAY

I will give you more details as I have them. FYI: I will be at a convention this week, so I might be out of contact for long periods.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 4, 2007)

When will Gameday XIV be?

XIII will be right after a regatta and prom packed weekend.

and I'll be damned if I go off to college without playing in at least another game day!


----------



## Rel (Apr 5, 2007)

Corlon said:
			
		

> When will Gameday XIV be?
> 
> XIII will be right after a regatta and prom packed weekend.
> 
> and I'll be damned if I go off to college without playing in at least another game day!




Holy crap!  Corlon's going to college!  We've been at this a LONG time!

The next one will be in September.  I'm not sure of the date yet.


----------



## Toras (Apr 8, 2007)

I have added characters to my game, please let me know if none of those work for you.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm going to have to get email addresses for my Dread players; Dread character sheets are a questionnaire, and I'd like to have folks fill them out ahead of time. It'll work much better that way.

Kunimatyu, Lola, Nareau, Rebelscum, Xath, Pielorinho -- Look for these this week!


----------



## Rel (Apr 9, 2007)

I've been so busy lately that I haven't been able to even think about running my pre-game day Sky Galleons game.  If any of you could play next Saturday, give me a shout and we can game then.  I'm not sure if AF&G will be open for business or not but we can play at my house if need be.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 9, 2007)

You should play in the treehouse.


----------



## scholz (Apr 9, 2007)

PARIAHS! Mutants and Masterminds Game Sunday 2pm

UPDATE: Pre-registration complete. I will consider one or two more seats if there is popular demand. Please PM or Email me.

CURRENT AVAILABLE CHOICES (Red means already selected)


ASSAULT - Armored Weapon System (?)
Ballistic -Flying Brick (F)
Behemoth -Power House (M)
Black Ice -Martial Artist (with darkness and cold powers) (F)
Blue Flame - Flying Energy Projector (M)
Brimstone - Demonic Warrior (M) - CLAIMED BY TLYNCH
Dynamo -Telekinetic Scientist (M)
High Gear - Gadgeteer (F)


----------



## Kunimatyu (Apr 9, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to get email addresses for my Dread players; Dread character sheets are a questionnaire, and I'd like to have folks fill them out ahead of time. It'll work much better that way.
> 
> Kunimatyu, Lola, Nareau, Rebelscum, Xath, Pielorinho -- Look for these this week!




Send it to antithesis -at- cfl -dot- rr -dot- com. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## scholz (Apr 10, 2007)

PARIAHS! Mutants and Masterminds Game Sunday 2pm

UPDATE: Pre-registration complete. I will consider one or two more seats if there is popular demand. Please PM or Email me.

CURRENT AVAILABLE CHOICES (Red means already selected)


ASSAULT - Armored Weapon System (M) - CLAIMED BY TEMPLETROLL
Ballistic -Flying Brick (F)
Behemoth -Power House (M)
Black Ice -Martial Artist (with darkness and cold powers) (F) - CLAIMED BY SEKEETTA
Blue Flame - Flying Energy Projector (M) - CLAIMED BY RAINEY
Brimstone - Demonic Warrior (M) - CLAIMED BY TLYNCH
Dynamo -Telekinetic Scientist (M)
High Gear - Gadgeteer (F)


----------



## fiddlerjones (Apr 11, 2007)

Characters for Starcraft are up.  There's still one more seat remaining so hurry if you want to get in on it.  
Check the Gameday website for short descriptions of the characters.


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 11, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> I've been so busy lately that I haven't been able to even think about running my pre-game day Sky Galleons game.  If any of you could play next Saturday, give me a shout and we can game then.  I'm not sure if AF&G will be open for business or not but we can play at my house if need be.




I could possibly do some wheelin' an' dealin' at home to arrange that if others are able to play.


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 11, 2007)

Rel: When on Saturday?


----------



## Rel (Apr 11, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Rel: When on Saturday?




Noon?


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 11, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Noon?




I'll be at a wedding! I might be able to pull something off on Sat. night or Sunday if that would work out.

You've got issues with Sunday if I remember correctly, though.


----------



## Rel (Apr 11, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I'll be at a wedding! I might be able to pull something off on Sat. night or Sunday if that would work out.
> 
> You've got issues with Sunday if I remember correctly, though.




Saturday night would work ok I think.  Jon does that work for you?  What time are you available, AA?


----------



## Henry (Apr 11, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I'll be at a wedding!




You and your weddings! When you're not gettin' married, you're helping somebody else get hitched!


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 11, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> You and your weddings! When you're not gettin' married, you're helping somebody else get hitched!




Did I mention that I put the priest's speech from _The Princess Bride_ on our wedding programs at my wedding? I'm just a classy guy, what can I say.



			
				Relly Roo said:
			
		

> What time are you available, AA?




After 6 or so, I'd say.


----------



## Rel (Apr 11, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> After 6 or so, I'd say.




It looks like I may have Belen and Alenda on board too.  Jon?


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 11, 2007)

Relly Roo said:
			
		

> It looks like I may have Belen and Alenda on board too.  Jon?




How long will SGoM take? We won't have time for one of my games, too, will we?


----------



## Rel (Apr 11, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> How long will SGoM take? We won't have time for one of my games, too, will we?




Well hopefully it'll run for almost 5 hours since that's the slots I'll be running it in.  So probably not.  I'm not averse to trying to play it at another time or even just talk over the idea if you like.


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 11, 2007)

Relly Roo said:
			
		

> Well hopefully it'll run for almost 5 hours since that's the slots I'll be running it in.  So probably not.  I'm not averse to trying to play it at another time or even just talk over the idea if you like.




Cool enough. Are you going to reveal your secret at this meeting?


----------



## Rel (Apr 11, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Cool enough. Are you going to reveal your secret at this meeting?




No.  That can wait for the cookout.


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 11, 2007)

Relly Roo said:
			
		

> No.  That can wait for the cookout.




Scott's gonna WHIP OUT his SECRET on the GRILL.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Apr 11, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Scott's gonna WHIP OUT his SECRET on the GRILL.



Ewwwwwwww....


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 11, 2007)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Ewwwwwwww....




I was thinking more along the lines of OW! OW! OW! OW!

And, yes, I should be able to arrange that time on Saturday, but AF&G closes at 10 p.m., I believe. So that might be a limitting factor.


----------



## Rel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> I was thinking more along the lines of OW! OW! OW! OW!
> 
> And, yes, I should be able to arrange that time on Saturday, but AF&G closes at 10 p.m., I believe. So that might be a limitting factor.




If so then we can play at my place.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 11, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Did I mention that I put the priest's speech from _The Princess Bride_ on our wedding programs at my wedding? I'm just a classy guy, what can I say.




How did you spell 'mawwiage'?

-Hyp.


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 11, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> How did you spell 'mawwiage'?
> 
> -Hyp.




We corrected the poor priest's speech impediments.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Scott's gonna WHIP OUT his SECRET on the GRILL.





    


On a serious note, anyone know of a good, close or fairly close hotel?

Especially one that offers AAA discount.


----------



## scholz (Apr 12, 2007)

PARIAHS! Mutants and Masterminds Game Sunday 2pm

UPDATE: Pre-registration complete. I will consider one or two more seats if there is popular demand. Please PM or Email me.

CURRENT AVAILABLE CHOICES (Red means already selected)


ASSAULT - Armored Weapon System (M) - CLAIMED BY TEMPLETROLL
Ballistic -Flying Brick (F) - CLAIMED BY DARTH K'TRAVA
Behemoth -Power House (M)
Black Ice -Martial Artist (with darkness and cold powers) (F) - CLAIMED BY SEKEETTA
Blue Flame - Flying Energy Projector (M) - CLAIMED BY RAINEY
Brimstone - Demonic Warrior (M) - CLAIMED BY TLYNCH
Dynamo -Telekinetic Scientist (M)
High Gear - Gadgeteer (F)


----------



## scholz (Apr 12, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> On a serious note, anyone know of a good, close or fairly close hotel?
> 
> Especially one that offers AAA discount.




I believe the Holiday Inn on Glenwood is not too expensive. I am sure there are less expensive places.


----------



## Alenda (Apr 12, 2007)

It looks like our friend and current DM will be running a Shadowrun game in the Sunday morning time-slot!   

He's an AWESOME DM and I highly recommend his game for anyone who has that morning slot free.


----------



## Toras (Apr 13, 2007)

Sadly I have already committed but best of luck to him.  

Still have plenty of slots left for my Sunday Night Godlike game.


----------



## Rel (Apr 13, 2007)

Just so we're all on the same page, the Sky Galleons Sneak Preview game will be at my house starting at 6:00 PM on Saturday.  Belen and Alenda have already confirmed.  AA and Jon, can you let me know if that works for you?


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 13, 2007)

Confirmed with the missus. I'm there like Cher. (That doesn't work quite as well as In like Flynn)


----------



## Rel (Apr 13, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Confirmed with the missus. I'm there like Cher. (That doesn't work quite as well as In like Flynn)




Yes but do you believe in life after love?


----------



## Henry (Apr 13, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Yes but do you believe in life after love?




It doesn't matter, 'cause I got you, babe.


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 13, 2007)

Does this mean I should wear stockings and show off my butterfly tattoo? This is the one chance you have to 'turn back time'.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 13, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter, 'cause I got you, babe.



Aha. I was wondering what was making that squealing noise! Quick, turn him into baby back ribs before the movie studio notices!


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't forget that Creative Mountain Games is happy to support your (and any) gameday.  Once the day has come and the games have been played, anyone who has run a game can simply email me, include a link to the thread of the gameday with some post in the thread that verifies they actually ran the game (perhaps one where they thank the players and hosts).  CMG will be happy to give a prize chosen from the most recent CMG products.

Have a blast with your gameday!


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 13, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> Just so we're all on the same page, the Sky Galleons Sneak Preview game will be at my house starting at 6:00 PM on Saturday.  Belen and Alenda have already confirmed.  AA and Jon, can you let me know if that works for you?




Can do, but I'll need a street address so I can mapquest you (and possibly phone number for when I inevitably get lost). Yes, I've never actually attended the pre-game day festivities so have not experienced Chez Rel. 

jonandonna at att dot net



			
				adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Does this mean I should wear stockings and show off my butterfly tattoo? This is the one chance you have to 'turn back time'.




Dear gods! Just turn it back to a point before I got that image stuck in my head! Any point will do!


----------



## Rel (Apr 14, 2007)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Can do, but I'll need a street address so I can mapquest you (and possibly phone number for when I inevitably get lost). Yes, I've never actually attended the pre-game day festivities so have not experienced Chez Rel.
> 
> jonnandonna at att dot net




I sent you an e-mail at that address, Jon but it bounced.  Is there an extra "n" in jon up there?

I'll try that instead.  If that fails then you can e-mail me at asmoore at earthlink dot net


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 14, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Don't forget that Creative Mountain Games is happy to support your (and any) gameday.  Once the day has come and the games have been played, anyone who has run a game can simply email me, include a link to the thread of the gameday with some post in the thread that verifies they actually ran the game (perhaps one where they thank the players and hosts).  CMG will be happy to give a prize chosen from the most recent CMG products.
> 
> Have a blast with your gameday!



 That's awesome, Mark.


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 14, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> I sent you an e-mail at that address, Jon but it bounced.  Is there an extra "n" in jon up there?




Yep. That's the problem. Kinda pathetic when you can't even type your own email address without an error.

I love you edit button.


----------



## Rel (Apr 14, 2007)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Yep. That's the problem. Kinda pathetic when you can't even type your own email address without an error.
> 
> I love you edit button.




Well I'm glad the error was yours.  I was afraid I'd been pronouncing your name wrong all these years and it was actually "Jon-na-na".


----------



## sekeetta (Apr 15, 2007)

*rebelscum your mutant and masterminds*

hi there. This is sekeetta. I signed up for your saturday m and m game. I don't haven anyway of contacting you other than here. so If you get this I would like to play either of the following two characters please:

Serraphim"
Hush


Thanks.


----------



## Pepster (Apr 16, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> :
> 
> On a serious note, anyone know of a good, close or fairly close hotel?
> 
> Especially one that offers AAA discount.




I'm going back to the Hampton Inn in Cary.  That's a nice, clean hotel--not the closest, but very good in terms of quality.  What I don't like is the $30 markup for my Sunday night stay.  They offer a AAA discount.

I have also stayed at the Hampton Inn North Raleigh, but I didn't care for it as it's a little rundown.

Heath


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 17, 2007)

Pepster said:
			
		

> I'm going back to the Hampton Inn in Cary.  That's a nice, clean hotel--not the closest, but very good in terms of quality.  What I don't like is the $30 markup for my Sunday night stay.  They offer a AAA discount.
> 
> Heath




Got contact info for this one?

Since the only hotel I know of in the vague area is the ones they have Animazement at..... Goes to show how much I know about Triangle hotels....


----------



## Pepster (Apr 17, 2007)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Got contact info for this one?
> 
> Since the only hotel I know of in the vague area is the ones they have Animazement at..... Goes to show how much I know about Triangle hotels....




My confirmation page has a number of 919-859-5559.  On Hampton's website, search for Hampton Inn Raleigh/Cary.  Their address is at 201 Ashville Avenue to confirm you've found the right one.  There's another one at the RBC Center but I thought it was more expensive.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 17, 2007)

My character questionnaires for Dread will go out tonight. If you could, please try to get them back to me by tomorrow night. Much fun! These questionnaires will become your character sheets. It's just a little more of a participatory process.

The game is set in 1920's Britain.

Characters:

1. Great-aunt Agate, an elderly woman fascinated by spiritualism - Lola
2. Her middle-aged son Bertram - Kunimatyu.
3. Her personal maid Cassie (and spiritual medium at seances?) - Pielorinho
4. Her great-niece Frances, a bit of a flapper - Xath
5. Her great-nephew Daniel, a handsome young rake - Nareau
6. Edward, an earnest young lawyer - rebelscum


----------



## Belen (Apr 17, 2007)

Rel:  Steve just told me that he posted his Shadowrun game on Sunday and it had not been approved yet.


----------



## Rel (Apr 18, 2007)

Belen said:
			
		

> Rel:  Steve just told me that he posted his Shadowrun game on Sunday and it had not been approved yet.




Got it.

Also, in case you haven't heard...

Party at Rel's Place!

Friday night at 7:00 we'll have the pre-Game Day cookout at my place for anybody who'd like to join us.  I'm gonna get some BBQ from a good local place but I'll also have the grill fired up if anybody wants to bring something to toss on there as well.  If you're local it would probably be of benefit if you could toss a few lawn chairs in the trunk but if you don't have a big enough trunk (or lack the lawn chairs) then don't worry about it.  We'll find a place for people to sit.

Also bring along something you'd like to drink as my selection may be limited.

If you have any other questions about the cookout or need directions then just e-mail me at asmoore at earthlink dot net.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 18, 2007)

I've emailed character questionnaires to everyone in my Dread game. If you haven't gotten it, please email me!  kevin dot kulp at gmail dot com.  (I'm not sure how well the email system at the Game Day site works.)


----------



## Kunimatyu (Apr 18, 2007)

Got the email! I'll give the questions some thought tomorrow.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 18, 2007)

Superb, one less thing for me to worry about. Dread is unique in that there are no stats of any kind; all you need to do is answer 13 questions that define what your character is like and what he can do. Then in the game, the player draws from the Jenga tower when he wants to do something that might not normally be easy for him. 

Have fun with the questions! I'm not looking for a magnum opus from anyone; sentence fragments are fine if that answers the question.


----------



## Rel (Apr 18, 2007)

I need to get the flight info from Piratecat and NCSUCodeMonkey so I can get you guys from the airport.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 18, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> I need to get the flight info from Piratecat and NCSUCodeMonkey so I can get you guys from the airport.



Sent.


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 18, 2007)

Relly Roo said:
			
		

> I need to get the flight info from Piratecat and NCSUCodeMonkey so I can get you guys from the airport.




If you need any help picking people up let me know.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Apr 18, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> If you need any help picking people up let me know.



Mark is the picking-people-up Ninja. Well, to be precise he's the circling-for-an-hour-at-the-airport-because-us-air-is-stupid-picking-people-up-Ninja, but a Ninja is a Ninja, eh?


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 18, 2007)

NCSUCodeMonkeyRoo said:
			
		

> Mark is the picking-people-up Ninja. Well, to be precise he's the circling-for-an-hour-at-the-airport-because-us-air-is-stupid-picking-people-up-Ninja, but a Ninja is a Ninja, eh?




I've switched sides and am now a Pirate. Please cease and desist with any discussion of my Ninja-past. Reinterpretation of the past wherein I exhibit Pirate qualities is allowed within the bounds of the Shadow Seas Protocols.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 18, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I've switched sides and am now a Pirate.



Good man.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Apr 18, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I've switched sides and am now a Pirate. Please cease and desist with any discussion of my Ninja-past. Reinterpretation of the past wherein I exhibit Pirate qualities is allowed within the bounds of the Shadow Seas Protocols.



Whatever do you mean? Haven't you always been a pirate?


----------



## Clueless (Apr 19, 2007)

ACK!! How on EARTH did this thread slip under my radar?! *sigh* Ok - I've gotten signed up. And I'm gonna whine judiciously about not getting to do Dread b/c the game was full.   I dunno if Shem will be there or not as he's been cagey as late about doing anything 'out of the usual schedule'.

I'm in for Shadows of Yesterday, Shadowrun, and Godlike D-Day.


----------



## Henry (Apr 19, 2007)

Clueless said:
			
		

> ACK!! How on EARTH did this thread slip under my radar?! *sigh* Ok - I've gotten signed up. And I'm gonna whine judiciously about not getting to do Dread b/c the game was full.   I dunno if Shem will be there or not as he's been cagey as late about doing anything 'out of the usual schedule'.
> 
> I'm in for Shadows of Yesterday, Shadowrun, and Godlike D-Day.




You in for the Friday Party, or is it too late for your schedule?


----------



## Rel (Apr 19, 2007)

I got some bad news from Morgenes.  He's having some problems involving his house, which is currently on the market.  He's probably not going to make it for any portion of the Game Day.  I'm cancelling his game right now.

Please Note

This also means that there will be nobody there selling snacks and drinks.  The student store will be selling them I'm sure but you may want to bring some if you don't want to trek down to the first floor for them.


----------



## Henry (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, damn! I don't think I'll ever get to game with the poor guy! And worse, he hardly ever gets to game at these things anyway!

And also, this means me and about 5 other people are out of a Sat Afternoon game. Guess I'd better being a backup game just in case...


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 19, 2007)

I've been thinking about changing my Sat. afternoon game to a repeat of the morning one, meaning the Dungeon Crawl Shadow of Yesterday style.

I still have three slots open.


----------



## Clueless (Apr 19, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> You in for the Friday Party, or is it too late for your schedule?




Unfortunately from the looks of it I won't be able to secure a ride out there on Friday, so I'll likely be missing everyone. :-/


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 19, 2007)

Bad news: I have a cold. 
Good news: I'm coming anyways.
Bad news: Friday may just see me propped up against a wall some place, being social and not sneezing on anyone.

Game note #1: Xath & rebelscum, don't forget to get me your Dread characters by tonight.

Game note #2: Paranoia XP has become Paranoia 2nd ed. The Computer says this is an improvement.  Trust the Computer.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> This also means that there will be nobody there selling snacks and drinks.  The student store will be selling them I'm sure but you may want to bring some if you don't want to trek down to the first floor for them.



Looks like they've expanded the cstore hours since I was in school. It'll be open from 10:00AM-10:00 PM both days (Sat & Sun), assuming that the campus dining web site is up to date. However, there's not a lot of options for lunch there; a run to Hillsborough street may be in order.


Mmmmmm....Golden Dragon....


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 20, 2007)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm....Golden Dragon....




QFT


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 20, 2007)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> I've switched sides and am now a Pirate. Please cease and desist with any discussion of my Ninja-past. Reinterpretation of the past wherein I exhibit Pirate qualities is allowed within the bounds of the Shadow Seas Protocols.




Pirates are the best! ARRRRRR!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

Headed for the airport. My flight is on time so everything should be set. See all of y'all BBQ-ers in about 15 hours.

Matt


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll be headed out in a couple hours, after i finish packing and drop the dog off at the kennel. See everyone tonight!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm off to the airport!

For this trip I'm not American...  I'm phlegmish.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2007)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

So excited!  The Universe and I won't be off from the DC area until 1-ish.  Then, we're picking up AIM-54 at work, and headed to NC!  We're planning to arrive at Rel's around 7-7:30.


----------



## Rel (Apr 20, 2007)

Woot!

I'll be headed out to pick up NCSUCM within the hour and after he and I get some breakfast we'll pick up PC.  If anybody has any questions about anything then shoot me an e-mail.  I should be checking it around 1:00-2:00.


----------



## Templetroll (Apr 21, 2007)

Sekeetta will miss the ARA M&M game by rebelscum.  She is not feeling well today, but hopes by resting tomorrow she will be able to play on Sunday.   Thanks.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Apr 22, 2007)

Woo Gameday!

Piratecat's Dread game was awesome - we kept the Jenga tower going for so long it was ridiculous!

Also, I've had a spot open up for Greek Heroes True20 tomorrow Sunday afternoon, so check it out if you're still looking for a game!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm back in Boston after a nice, short flight (hooray for no layovers!). In particular thanks to:

Rel: For the good eats, the good game, the rides, and especially the spot on the couch, air matress, and floor.
Reveal: For not killing me in my sleep .
AA and Alenda: For being truly awesome DMs and bringing great games to the table.

And finally, thanks to everyone for putting up with my mouth . I'd post some quotes, but the only ones I can remember are from Halfling Musketeers and that is certainly NOT grandmother approved .


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 23, 2007)

We had a great time, as well! It was a blast to see everyone, and we're looking forward to seeing a good chunk of you again at Gen Con.


----------



## Rel (Apr 23, 2007)

I got reveal and Piratecat off to the airport while ago and now I'm back home, exhausted but thrilled by such a fun weekend.  Great games, great people, great time.  Thanks to everybody who attended.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 23, 2007)

And I'm back! Exhausted, but I had a wonderful time. I'm shocked by how well my Dread game went, and the Paranoia game was a hoot. Both games I played in - Reveal's D&D and Pielorinho's Spycraft - were also really fun. 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## scholz (Apr 23, 2007)

I want to thank the players of my game, most of whom were new to Mutants and Masterminds, for a great game. Everyone did  a great job of staying in character and making an effort to roleplay the dramatic reversal. Sorry we got a bit rushed towards the end. But, U think it worked out pretty well.

Steve (Pariahs!) Scholz


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a great time as well in both Henry and Rel's games, and it was great to see so many people again. Big thanks to Belen & Alenda for putting me up for the weekend! I was sad that I had to skip out on Sundays games, but I had a ball on Saturday.


----------



## Pepster (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks to Rel, Belen, and Toras for fun games, and also to Henry for the fun impromptu WFRP 2E game for us yesterday morning.  

I got to game with some more fine ENWorld peoples, and a helpful hint:
Before grabbing that last hotdog, make sure it's not a jalapeno dog!      

Pepster


----------



## Alenda (Apr 23, 2007)

As always, I had a wonderful time at Game Day! 

reveal's game was fabulous and lots of fun even though I'm chronically puzzle-impaired. Special thanks to The Universe in this game for always being so willing to lend us a hand   

Belen's afternoon game was excellent, as always, and I was particularly relieved that my character didn't succumb to friendly fire this time around.

My Halfling Musketeers game was lotsa fun and the players kept me laughing the whole time!! Kudos to all my players who showed great initiative and skill during the final battle and were able to take out the BBEG in the very first round of combat. 

Finally, thanks for an awesome afternoon game, Kunimatyu! My Amazon warrior (Penthisilea) rocked like nobody's business. There were lotsa great quotes from this game, but all of them would most definitely earn me a disapproving stare from Grandma, so I won't repeat them here.

At long last, I just want to send a special shout-out to all of our house guests. You all were totally awesome and make it a real joy for us to play host. We can't wait to have you back next time!!!


----------



## Mycanid (Apr 23, 2007)

DRAT.   

One of these days I will be able to visit one of the 'cons and see all the other ennie's I have become familiar with....

Ah well.


----------



## reveal (Apr 23, 2007)

Rel said:
			
		

> I got reveal and Piratecat off to the airport...




It wasn't nearly as fun as he makes it sound.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Apr 23, 2007)

Just in case it didn't come through in that earlier message, Piratecat's Dread game was awesome - there was tons of great roleplaying all around, aided by an awesome DM!  I'm now really itching to use the Dread system for a horror game of my own -- the suspense of pulling tiles out of the Jenga tower does actually enhance the experience.

I'd like to extend a big thanks to all the players in my True20 Epic Greek Heroes game - Alenda, Belen, reveal, and WillWally -- you guys were great, and I appreciated your willingness to serve as guinea pigs for epic True20!

It was entirely too much fun asking Belen "Do you feel good about that save you just rolled?" while he debated whether to not to burn a Conviction point.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 24, 2007)

As I said over on CM...

I got to duel with a fish-ninja and spout inanities in a Spanish accent.
I got to scream "No, YOU'RE the doppelganger!" at The Universe, even as his poor stump kept dribbling gore.
I got to sit underneath a table, talking into a bagel box - AND try to convince Lady Lolth that I could speak in reverb.
I almost got to kill a character just for making the equivalent of a spot check, and - blessed by six fantastic players - I got to run the closest thing to a cold-sweat, heart-thumping actual horror story I could imagine in a game.
I got to eat beer and barbecue with friends.
I got to eat my first corndog.

I'm a happy, happy guy.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 24, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Don't forget that Creative Mountain Games is happy to support your (and any) gameday.  Once the day has come and the games have been played, anyone who has run a game can simply email me, include a link to the thread of the gameday with some post in the thread that verifies they actually ran the game (perhaps one where they thank the players and hosts).  CMG will be happy to give a prize chosen from the most recent CMG products.
> 
> Have a blast with your gameday!







			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> That's awesome, Mark.





Glad to help out!  Shoot those emails my way, DMs, and let me know whether you'd prefer a copy of Superstitions, one of the eConic character offerings, a copy of The More Better Indispensable Character Formfolio, or even one of the classic CMG products.

http://enworld.rpgnow.com/default.php?manufacturers_id=357

Sounds like everyone had a blast!


----------



## fiddlerjones (Apr 24, 2007)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> I'd post some quotes, but the only ones I can remember are from Halfling Musketeers and that is certainly NOT grandmother approved .




There is one and only one that sticks out in my mind (from Sky Galleons):

"We are very pleased to meet you!"

Also, thanks to everyone for making the Starcraft game and my first Gameday in general unbelievable fun.  Can't wait for next time; maybe I'll actually play in something.


----------



## Clueless (Apr 24, 2007)

One of our tops I think was "Nazi turkey-helmet"


----------



## Pielorinho (Apr 24, 2007)

Not a line but an action from Dread:

The PCs are terrified that someone is trying to kill them.  One PC gets a rifle.  The other, having just been shot at and seeing the rifle, demands that the first PC hand it over; when he refuses, the two get into a struggle over it.

In Dread, that's handled by a pull from the Jenga tower.  If you refuse to pull, the other PC gets the gun.  If you pull and succeed, you gain control of the gun (until the other player decides to pull).  If you pull and fail, you die horribly.

The players made a couple of pulls each as they struggled silently over the rifle, knowing that if they failed in their pull, the rifle would probably go off in their face, killing them instantly.  Finally one player decided to back off, and the conflict was over.

*And it was over nothing*.  Both players knew that there was nothing to be gained through this struggle; it was purely an expression of control, as the characters panicked at their lack of control over the situation.  It was one of the least gamey moments I've seen in a roleplaying game.

Daniel


----------



## Clueless (Apr 24, 2007)

I *wish* I'd gotten in on that... oh I wish..


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 25, 2007)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Not a line but an action from Dread:
> 
> The PCs are terrified that someone is trying to kill them.  One PC gets a rifle.  The other, having just been shot at and seeing the rifle, demands that the first PC hand it over; when he refuses, the two get into a struggle over it.
> 
> ...




Sounds like the Shadows of Yesterday game I was in with Henry.... my character, Piotr, and his, Theoden (who was Piotr's guardian) getting into a fistfight over something so dumb.... a pair of gloves that both wanted, Piotr wanting them just so Theoden wouldn't get them.... 

We,the players, didn't know what the gloves were until after the fact.... And Piotr was a stubborn ass who thought he was better than Theoden the dwarf....


----------



## Kunimatyu (Apr 25, 2007)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Not a line but an action from Dread:
> 
> The PCs are terrified that someone is trying to kill them.  One PC gets a rifle.  The other, having just been shot at and seeing the rifle, demands that the first PC hand it over; when he refuses, the two get into a struggle over it.
> 
> ...




That bit was incredibly awesome. The tension the first time we went into the cellar, with the tower at 18 or so pulls already, was also absolutely great.

The other thing I think is fun about Dread that a lot of other RPGs don't have is the competitive factor. There was a palpable sense of wanting others to die first so you could survive, and I think all of us took actions at one point or another towards that end.


----------



## Gerzel (Aug 21, 2008)

When is XIV going to happen?


----------

